# goidlon's progression thread



## goidlon (Nov 21, 2021)

I have been cubing for like 3 years, and I am practicing for whenever my next comp is. I want to get a sub 9 single, and sub 11 3x3 average. Other goals to but this is just to start


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 21, 2021)

You made a progression thread already:









goidlon's progression thread.


Just realized I'm gonna join this bandwagon, so yeah. I mostly do 7x7, 5x5, 4x4, 3x3, OH, Megaminx, and Skewb. 7x7 Single:7:28 Mean:8:16.54 Global Average: 8:00-8:20 5x5 Single:2:22.76 Average:2:33.45 Global Average:2:36 4x4 Single:34.68 Average:44.10 Global Average:52.10 3x3 Single:4.72...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## goidlon (Nov 21, 2021)

well i'm going to update this one so yeah


----------



## goidlon (Nov 21, 2021)

Also I have a serious need now to talk to people about cubing


----------



## LBr (Nov 21, 2021)

Why?


----------



## goidlon (Nov 21, 2021)

All my IRL friends quit.


----------



## goidlon (Nov 22, 2021)

My first sub 2, 5x5 single


----------

